# Bedside Table Project



## Anthony Vu (Oct 17, 2012)

As a noob to the woodworking, I thought I'd try my hand at building my own bedside table.

Below is a sample bedside table I liked from Pottery Barn.









I got onto Sketchup and started making the plans. I wanted the drawer to have dovetails, but didn't know how to go about that in Sketchup. I hope that won't mess me up in terms of measuring. I know real world experience will teach me via trial and error. I may run test dovetail joints before making the actual drawer.

Top Perspective View









Bottom Perspective View









Top









I know I'll have to buy more tools, in the process of making this. I still haven't even decided on what kind of wood to use, nor how to cut that shape for the bottom part of the legs.

For a novice like myself, I didn't realize how complicated this build was until I actually draw out the plans for it.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! It's great to start with a vision of what you want. You are finding already there is a good deal of knowledge, skill and tool set up that goes into something like this. Check out some of the build threads here. Wood, and other magazines are also good for laying out how things go together. Look forward to seeing this in progress.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

You'll love it here. Looks like you have a good grasp of the theory. That is a great head start for the practical. 

Keep us posted, there will be heaps of advise on here.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

